# TOC Queen City bike/FA Baker made resto



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2019)

I thought i should make a properly placed thread in the projects folder. 

This is a Queen City bike made by the F. A. Baker company around 1900 ish. I got this from Craigs about 2 hours from home. 

The story was it has hung in a barn in upstate NY for a long time! A couple bought the property and contents about 30 yrs ago. They decided sell the property and move to NC. They brought the bike with them. He hung it in his shop for about 10 yrs until i bought it.

Here are some as found pics.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2019)

After going over the bike i found it had mismatched pedals. Jesse McCauley reached out and said he had the match and would trade me! DONE! Thanks to a great guy, Jesse!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2019)

The match!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2019)

Another big problem was the mismatched wheels. The rear (which i assume was og) was black, to match the black frame. The front was bear wood and had a different profile and a blown out hub. I have done alot of research and soul searching on how to set up the wheels. I decided to use metal clad hoops (painted black) with the orig fixed rear hub and a pair if RD tires. I found a suitable replacement hub also. Thanks to @jimbo53 for the wheels.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2019)

The next step was to break the rest of the bike down. The seatpost and handlebars came out of the frame nicely. The crank hanger was somewhat challenging to remove. The assembly is a D&J crank hanger. Made around 1895-1905 ish. It is a wedge type 2 piece crank that rides on the inner barrel on single ball bearings. Some heat, knowledge (from more researching via friends and the internet) and a big hammer i got it removed!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2019)

The badge removal was another fun one! Lol. I carefully used a hack saw blade to clean out the slot of the screw. Doused it in Blaster, got the correct size screwdriver in the screw head and gave it a tap with a hammer! They both came free! Unreal! I did a number on the badge removing the ripples in it and cleaning it with Tarn-X and steel wool. Looks alot better!


----------



## stezell (Jul 31, 2019)

Sweet project Don, keep up the good work. 
Sean


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2019)

Very cool project. 
Hammerhead


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 10, 2019)

I finally procured a front ND hub from our leader @sm2501 and it is has the matching sexy hourglass figure as the rear fixed hub! Thanks Scott! Makes me think the rear is also a ND? Both a little rough looking now but after a bath in Nickel they will be gorgeous!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 10, 2019)

Question for you scholars of the Wheel-how would stainless steel spokes look with nickel hubs or should i nickel the spokes?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 10, 2019)

I use Philwood SS spokes on my TOC bicycles.
They look great.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 11, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I use Philwood SS spokes on my TOC bicycles.
> They look great.



X2


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 16, 2019)

Got a few minutes to buff the hubs up. Any cleaning/buffing before plating is good! Hopefully we can retain the markings on the front hub. I scored some spokes and nipples too!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2019)

A professional metal engraver can deepen the script, before plating....


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 25, 2019)

Here are most of the parts to be plated! I have buffed them all and given them an OA bath. Still needs more preparing before shipping them out West to be plated. Looks like a “Build a TOC bike hardware kit” from Mechanics illustrated magazine! Lol


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 28, 2019)

I picked up the paintable parts from the sandblaster today. I had to sand with 180 grit and prime quickly! It is moist out here in the South and rust forms instantly! Suprised to see a serial number stamped in the top of the bottom bracket! Who can decipher a FA Baker number? Lol. I will just wait for a response!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2019)

Slight detour in my master plan! I have decided not to replate the metal parts and just keep them buffed metal. Therefore, i have painted her flat black. Got the wheels laced and trued!


----------



## stezell (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like an affordable alternative Don. I know it's going to look good after you're done with it.

Sean


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks @stezell ! The metal is so pitted that the nickel probably would not look good anyhow! I know there ways to fix that, but at what cost?


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2019)

I blasted the painted parts and am now onto the assembly process! If only I can remember how! Lol. There are 3 places on this bike that use single ball bearings. Here is the headset being assembled.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2019)

The other 2 places that have single ball bearings are the pedals and crank. Both have been assembled.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2019)

Opening a new pair of Robert Deans is like Christmas morning. Beautiful, arent they? Next I am going to mount them on the wheels!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 10, 2019)

Lookin’ good, brother!! Hope you get it finished in time for the Rock Hill show.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2019)

For the most part, I am done with the Black Queen! I have also ridden her in the driveway! Rides nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 10, 2019)

Came out AWESOME Don. Thank you for sharing this with us.
Hammerhead


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 10, 2019)

Stunning job!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Don make sure you glue those tires good because I want to see you riding the hell out of this thing Saturday on the track! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Don make sure you glue those tires good because I want to see you riding the hell out of this thing Saturday on the track! V/r Shawn



Oh hell yes! I do want to get it on the Velodrome! However, I think they are having "real" races there this weekend. Maybe I should challenge some of those guys to a race? Lol


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2019)

That turned out so nice! Great work, stunning!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 15, 2019)

Great work , you did a great job, great bike !


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks guys! I did not get a chance to ride the Velodrome yet, but I did get a chance to ride it backwards!


----------

